# Systema on Discovery's MILITARY CHANNEL!



## Brian King (Feb 17, 2008)

As some of you know, Systema was filmed by the Discovery channel in October 2007 at the United Nations and in Texas. Some of this will now be aired in the USA this Sunday, February 17th at 10:00pm (Eastern Standard Time). The episode will then be repeated on Tuesday February 19th at 2:00pm EST, Sunday February 24th at 7:00pm EST, and Monday February 25th at 2:00am EST. There may be other showing and times so check with your local listings.

Russian Martial Art will be featured on the Discovery Military Channel, the program series "Weaponology," during the Spetsnaz episode. This is the description as listed on the Discovery Military Website:

_"Spetsnaz are Russia's elite fighting force. From counter terrorist strike squads to special operations experts spearheading the Red Army, these ultimate warriors strike hard and fast"... _

The following are some channel listings where the show will be airing in North America: 

DishNetwork channel 195 
DirectTV channel 287 
Time Warner Cable channels 112/843 
Comcast channel 274 
RCN channel 148 
Cox channel 105 
Rogers Cable channel 243 

Please check with your local provider for the channel lineup

*Brian King*


----------



## crushing (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I just set my DVR to record it on Charter Channel 111.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 17, 2008)

> "Thanks for the heads-up"


you are welcome




> "I just set my DVR"


 

Grrrr I do not have a DVR or Tivo or any of that new fangled recorder stuff. I have a VCR somewhere, I think, and today I am attending an airsoft force on force seminar so will likely not be able to see the show until one of the later showings and with my crazy hours may miss the show completely. Hope that it turns out to be a good show, there is no telling what material they (discovery channel) use and what they keep for later different shows. Oh well, it is all good and I rarely mind not being up to date on TV and such.

Brian


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2008)

crushing said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.  I just set my DVR to record it



Same here! I also noted an Israeli Commandos episode is coming up soon, so I set that to be recorded too, just-in-case.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted about it on FMAT; it showed up on MT here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

Shoot I missed it!  I will have to watch closely for reruns.


----------



## D Dempsey (Feb 21, 2008)

You shouldn't have to wait long Brian, it was on 3 times yesterday so I'm sure you'll catch it.


----------



## Mista-X (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if this has been posted on youtube or anything? I've looked around  bit but no luck, I've only found the Go Warrior! one which is good but old now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2008)

DAMN!!!

I missed this, is there anywhere I can see it?


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the first part:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzD8TrG5d5Q
From here you should be able to find the rest of the episode.

The show focused mainly on Russian firearms and had very little in the way of subject matter experts there were a few, but not many.  Still it was entertaining and it was nowhere near as bad as the episode focusing on the U.S. Army Rangers.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2008)

I posted about this episode here on FMAT. They mentioned rukopashka boi, sambo, and systema. Mikhail Ryabko and Vlad Vasiliev are seen.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually speaking of the weaponolgy series, were any of them any good?  It honestly seemed like they went out and found a bunch of guys who thought whatever group was awesome and had them talk about it as opposed to actually finding real experts who were members of said groups.


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jun 17, 2008)

Excelent videos..
 thanks a lot for posting.:bangahead:


----------

